# Difference between HGVC Waikoloa Beach Club and The Waikoloa Bay club



## SkyBlueWaters (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm a little bit confused about these two properties. Is the latter just an affiliate? If so, what's the difference with respect to use of points?

Thanks!


----------



## GregT (Sep 6, 2013)

SkyBlueWaters said:


> I'm a little bit confused about these two properties. Is the latter just an affiliate? If so, what's the difference with respect to use of points?
> 
> Thanks!



You can use HGVC points at either property and they are both terrific properties.  Bay Club is an affiliate.

Bay Club was purpose-built to be sold as condominiums, so it is larger than HGVC at Waikoloa Beach Resort (which we call Kohala Suites).

Bay Club is very spacious, full kitchen, and huge lanai's.  The lanai is enormous.  The 2BR's face out to the golf course (or are on the side of the building, but can see the GC), the 1BRs front the parking lot and the street.  Bay Club does not have access to the Hilton Hotel, which is a bummer, because its a great property that children especially like to visit.

Kohala Suites was purpose built as timeshares and is smaller than Bay Club by approx. 15% (going from memory?).   The 7,000 point units are along the road, so no view to speak of, and then the 8,400 point units are along the golf course (and 9,600 are on the top floor).  It has a modestly better pool than Bay Club, but definitely not a super pool like Kings land or the hotel.   Kohala Suites does have access to the hotel complex, which is a real benefit.

I hope that helps?

Best,

Greg


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks for the detailed response. Do you own at Bay Club? Do you know if the property fronts the beach?

Thanks again!


----------



## GregT (Sep 6, 2013)

SkyBlueWaters said:


> Thanks for the detailed response. Do you own at Bay Club? Do you know if the property fronts the beach?
> 
> Thanks again!



None of the three HGVC properties on the Big Island front the ocean.  The way to think about is that the hotel fronts the ocean (but still no beach), next to the hotel is Bay Club, then Kohala Suites, and finally Kingsland -- moving progressively farther away from the ocean.

Even though there is no beach, the hotel has great water access, with a contained lagoon (not like the HHV lagoon) that is beautiful, has water toys and lots of sea life.  There is a beach within the lagoon area, but it is small.

I do not own Bay Club or Kohala Suites, but I've studied them a lot because I really like the Big Island.

Best,

Greg


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 6, 2013)

SkyBlueWaters said:


> Thanks for the detailed response. Do you own at Bay Club? Do you know if the property fronts the beach?
> 
> Thanks again!


As Greg said: none of the resorts fronts the water, the huge Hilton Hotel takes up all of that area. 

The three resorts face the golf courses. The Bay Club and Kohala Suites are just behind the hotel but access to the hotel is a 1/2 mile walk (or more).   King's land
is another 1/2 mile or so away.


----------



## HatTrick (Sep 6, 2013)

SkyBlueWaters said:


> Do you know if the property fronts the beach?!



No ocean front. No ocean view. More like ocean _glimpse_.


----------



## PamMo (Sep 6, 2013)

Another question... do Kings' Land and Kohala suites issue you wristbands so you can use the hotel amenities?


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 6, 2013)

PamMo said:


> Another question... do Kings' Land and Kohala suites issue you wristbands so you can use the hotel amenities?



They issue 4 printed paper cards with your room info, you show them at any towel desk and get towel plus wristbands. I carry it in a waterproof case with DL and CC. The towel desk at the hotel is under the waterfall at the south end, next to the food court. If you are up above, take the down elevator next to the rhinoceros. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jehb2 (Sep 11, 2013)

Bay Club has two of its own pools plus it shares a main pool with Kohala Suites located behind the joint lobby where you check in for both resorts.


----------

